# 8n front distributer 6-12 volt conversion



## acres12 (Dec 18, 2020)

I need a wiring diagram for a 6-12 volt conversion. Is it different than a side distributer conversion?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy acres12,

Below is a link to assist with the hookup. Beneath that is a wiring diagram prepared by JMOR, a well known Ford guru that hangs out on the YT forum..






Ford 9N 2N 8N Easy 12 Volt Conversion







www.myfordtractors.com





*__*


----------

